# High Ping in online game



## tim255 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey guys, i play call of duty alot and usually had a good ping...lately ping is getting worse. I have charter high speed dsl and after running a bandwidth speed test is says im running at around 4.8 megs. Is there anything i can do to lower my ping, or possilbe optimize my internet connection? Its a Motorola surfboard SB4100 and it goes from the modem to a Linksys wireless router could that be my ping problem?


----------



## TKD2 (Feb 10, 2005)

It's more likely to be some other software running on your computer than the hardware. Unless the hardware is actually faulty it shouldn't be making the slightest bit of difference.
There's loads of stuff that could be running in the background, it's best to check for malware before doing anything else. Also if you're on a network check that the other pc's aren't running p2p clients or the like.

If you're truly stumped, download a network monitor. Ethereal is my personal favourate -download link 
If you run that you should get a good idea of what's happening in terms of you internet connectivity.


----------



## TechGuy (Dec 22, 2004)

I had a router giving me horrible pings before. Best way to figure out if its the router. Release ip off router. Disconnect it. Connect pc directly into DSL. Reboot or renew ip. See if that helps.


----------



## crazy420rc (Oct 25, 2004)

goto the dosprompt and try a traceroute on the ip address of a server you play on, type in "tracert (IP ADDRESS OF SERVER)" ex. "tracert 65.125.158.11". if there's a packet that's very high in mseconds then that is where your high ping is coming from. also try swapping router to see if it works any better


----------

